# Disabling the Pitch Wheel (Novation Remote)



## ghostnote (Feb 9, 2016)

The pitch/modulation joystick on my Remote SL is bringing me absolutely NO joy. It's on the loose side and sending constant midi data even while I play in simple Piano lines. Recalibrating deosn't help... Does anybody here know how to disable the pitch midi data? Cubase? Automap?


----------



## fuzzface (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't know how to do it in automap
but you can filter out pichbend data in cubase preference.

with other application that doesn't have midi data filter function
you can use standalone program called "TransMIDIfier"
It has a midi routing & filter and more. 
It's simple and powerful program.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Feb 11, 2016)

- hold "edit" 
- move pitchbend
- release "edit"
- Change "PITCHBND" to "NoContrl"


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks fuzzface and gabriel! the hold "edit" method did it for me, couldn't find the cubase preference. This makes things much easier for me. Thanks again!


----------

